# Parleys still holding elk? wait for the snow!?



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking to bag my first elk with my bow...parleys has held some decent bulls over the last while...

Anyone bagged some elk on the wasatch?

LOVE TO HUNT!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Guys shoot Elk on the Wasatch every year but it is a big steep place. Takes time and endurance to hunt it.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Guys shoot Elk on the Wasatch every year but it is a big steep place. Takes time and endurance to hunt it.


He11 yes it does! Parley's (Wasatch) is not for the faint of heart. If you think you are just going to start walking up there and be able to shoot an elk....you are greatly mistaken.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Im ready to start working for it...bad day of hunting still beats a great day at work.


----------



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

The elk are there, just not usually in the same spot twice. Snow definately helps, but no reason to wait for the snow. I have hunted the Front for 13 years and just took my first bull this year. Its a year round commitment to keep track of the elk up there, but once you learn it... you love it!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

zrider2 said:


> The elk are there, just not usually in the same spot twice. Snow definately helps, but no reason to wait for the snow. I have hunted the Front for 13 years and just took my first bull this year. Its a year round commitment to keep track of the elk up there, but once you learn it... you love it!


Let's see a pic...!


----------



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

here you go, I hunt all along the front, from East Canyon to Corner canyon. Thats all the info I can give ya. :O•-:


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

sweet bull...i would shoot that anyday!...great job with the stick and string!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool! That is awesome! CONGRATS ON A NICE ANIMAL!


----------



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks guys!! It made it even more sweet to have my dad there with me. I'll remember that day forever!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Markthehunter88 said:


> Im ready to start working for it...bad day of hunting still beats a great day at work.


Welp, I hate to tell ya this but, that is what your going to have to do, work for it!!
Just pick a canyon and get started, it really is that simple. I've gotten "hotspots" from guys before and I've gone in and seen sign, then walked a few canyons over and seen more sign. It really doesn't matter where you go, you gotta be where the Elk are on any given day. Only way to do it is to just get out and glass glass glass, walk walk walk walk walk and walk some more. Once you find them then you can try to figure out how the he11 to get to that steep canyon they are running along!!! :shock:

I saw a nice bull up above the B in bountifull, I've seen Elk in a lot of places in Parleys, I've seen them above Park city, Lambs, East canyon, etc. They are on all the mountains but finding them is frustrating, don't think about it like your Elk hunting, instead thing about it like you are hunting wild horses and you'll do better!!!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ya its fun just to get out....im sure ill get mad one way or another if i can see them but cant get to them inside....i just hope i see an elk


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

zrider that is awesome! Really nice bull!


----------

